# zinc - does my tractor need it in its oil?



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

i was just told that if i put modern oil in my tractors (1956 WD45, 1947 2N), i'll destroy my cams. after scrounging around for second opinions, the best i've come up with is that it's a valid concern for SOME tractors, but i can't find anything specific. my dealer's never heard of this issue at all. i tried talking to agco - they told me i'd have to talk to my dealer 

does anyone here have some insight into this? i'm not excited about spending 2 dollars plus per quart for zinc additive, above and beyond the already high price of oil, if it's not needed.


----------



## madmantrapper (Apr 1, 2010)

Never heard of this before.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

From what we have been advised on our older low tech diesels, oil is required with a minimum of 1000ppm or above of phosphorous (not zinc) to maintain high pressure lubrication/anti-wear in the rings & valve train.

That being said ultimately IMO unless it's an old engine that has been recently rebuilt to original factory specs after some 50years of use/abuse it's my personal opinion there's going to be enough slack in the rings & valve train to make the obligatory minimum levels of phosphorous irrelevant - our ignorance & oversight in using modern Castrol Oils on our old gear including these D7 17A dozers from c.mid 1950's doesn't seem to have been done any harm to date..........


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

as far as i can tell, phosphorus is an entirely different discussion. no one told me i needed oil with a certain level of phosphorus. fwiw, neither of my tractors are diesels.

after being told this, i scouted around the internet, and found several discussions about _zinc_ in motor oil. unfortunately, none of them were specific enough to say what needed it and what didn't.

i tend to suspect that it's not an issue for me, but i'd love to hear from someone with specific knowledge about this particular claim.


----------



## Dutchy (Aug 23, 2016)

I see its an old discussion, but here is a link to Amsoil 10W40 that I use in my Kioti CK30. It is a tough gas/diesel oil and has a high level of Zinc to better protect cams in older engines etc.  Dutchy 

http://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-product/motor-oil/gasoline/premium-protection-10w-40-synthetic-motor-oil/?zo=331384


----------



## gman51 (Mar 22, 2016)

Read up on synthetic oils and I believe you will find they contain low levels of zinc. I use synthetic oil in every engine, diesel or gas, that I own. Dino oil from my experience breaks down to quick and my engines upon start up are so much quieter using synthetic.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Your concern regarding zinc is valid. Originally a compound by the name of zinc dialkyldithiophosphate was added to oil to provide for dry start lubrication of camshafts, etc. Keep in mind this was invented in the days before modern alloys, so the same requirement is not found in newer engines.

The zinc compound would remain stuck to the components after the engine was shut down and set for a while as all the oil drained away.

The suggestion you use a product like AmsOil is valid, but expensive in an older tractor with loose engine components. I would suggest you use a straight single weight oil from a reputable source, and add a bit of a polymer additive such as Lucas or STP to provide dry start lubrication protection.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Your concern regarding zinc is valid. Originally a compound by the name of zinc dialkyldithiophosphate was added to oil to provide for dry start lubrication of camshafts, etc. Keep in mind this was invented in the days before modern alloys, so the same requirement is not found in newer engines.

The zinc compound would remain stuck to the components after the engine was shut down and set for a while as all the oil drained away.

The suggestion you use a product like AmsOil is valid, but expensive in an older tractor with loose engine components. I would suggest you use a straight single weight oil from a reputable source, and add a bit of a polymer additive such as Lucas or STP to provide dry start lubrication protection.


----------

